# Anyone applying/has been accepted into MFA film production in Canadian schools?



## K.E.M. (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding any threads at all about people applying to MFA's in film production/directing for Canadian schools. Anyone? I'm applying to some US schools in the fall but as a Canadian citizen, some of the programs here (i.e. Ryerson, York, and maybe even Concordia) seem more feasible to me tuition-wise (some of the international student fees at the US schools are just painful to think about)


----------

